# Is Obama trying to gain (buy) votes??



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Obama administration won't seek deportation of young illegal immigrants
> 
> Mandel Ngan / AFP - Getty Images
> 
> ...


Do you think that these people will try to vote???

This is why you should have to prove you are a citizen of the USA to vote. Before people start spouting off racism or anything like that. I have no problem with immigration....LEGAL immigration. We have laws in place for people to come on work visas, student visas, gain naturalization legally. They are in place for a reason. Now there is a law in place that Non-citizens can vote for local goverment issues. But they are not allowed to vote in a national election. Is this getting lost in our goverment in this day and age? Obama knows he needs these votes because he is looking down the barrel of a losing campaign.

Voter requirements: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voting_rig ... ted_States

Side note:
I am not saying round up all the illegals either and ship them out. I would be all for it if once an illegal immigrant got caught that the US would let them or help them fill out the correct forms and go through the correct process to gain either citizenship or visas. I am also for loosening some of the restrictions on getting these visas. Because it isn't easy to gain them I have heard from friends who have done it. I just want people to follow the laws. I really hate it that our goverment or even citizens are not realizing that these people are here ILLEGALLY. Do they not get that they are here against the law! It just baffles me. I am also for any law that hammers people who hire illegal immigrants. But again in the USA it is against labor laws to ask that question.....ie: are you a "legal" citizen of the USA. Even if you asked that to ever applicant it is still against labor laws.... Great system we have in the US isn't it. I could go on and on about the double standard in the USA. I will get off my soap box and go golfing.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

He would give this country to the Taliban if they would let him remain on as Ayatollah.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Pandering to them and other special groups is all hes got..... he certainly cannot run on his record, liberalism on display hopefully people will realize it


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

It's not the greed of the wealthy that we should be afraid of ... It's the greed of the poor people.

The poor people's greed can be used to empower others and that fact does not go un-noticed.

It's been this way since FDR set that hideous machine in motion.


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

Obama is a Speech reader, he has no power, he is a Puppet.
Step out of line, try to protest Nukes for Israel, or interest free currency like JFK, and they kill you at a parade.










Just like the one before him...


----------

